# A-Pillar Molding Damage



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Whoa that's pretty crazy. Mine were attached with gods strength. There is not real way except pull slowly with a lotta torque. Maybe yours was made badly if the tabs were able to chew it up.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

If you need a spare I might have my old one layin around somewhere.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

mikeeitup said:


> Whoa that's pretty crazy. Mine were attached with gods strength. There is not real way except pull slowly with a lotta torque. Maybe yours was made badly if the tabs were able to chew it up.


The top tab with the airbag retainer was super hard to get out, and it didn't break. I carefully put a screwdriver behind it and slowly slid it out. On the two bottom tabs I didn't use much force at all, and they snapped right off. On the other panel I tried to carefully pull them off by using a screw driver and they still tore out. The tabs are so soft that they can be flipped back and forth with your finger. Maybe it was a bad batch of plastic.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

mikeeitup said:


> If you need a spare I might have my old one layin around somewhere.


That is a cool offer. I am still deciding whether I care or not. The top clip is holding them on, and the airbag retainer clipped in just fine. The bottom is held in by the dash. I drove it around and I don't hear any rattling or anything. I am thinking they were just extra support, but not completely sure. I also checked the GM Parts website and they are only $28 a piece, so I wasn't too worried.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

You could even super glue or hot glue that metal clip back onto the plastic? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Those are the same stupid *** clips that the cobalt has. They lock together so tight they rip eachother and the plastic apart. Who's stupid idea was that...


----------

